
Why Sapience built an all-seeing eye for employee productivity - gameface
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/why-sapience-built-an-all-seeing-eye-for-employee-productivity/
======
gameface
This has just been installed on all the developer PCs where I work. You can't
turn it off.

I guess it's another aspect of the surveillance society we're now in, but I
wonder to what use these "productivity" "metrics" will eventually be put.

~~~
flukus
I hope this is mentioned on glassdoor reviews.

I suppose next they'll be crying about how they can't find enough developers.

